# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid?] Custom Fantasy Map

## Irbakermaker

Hello! I was referred here by reddit when I was looking for a custom map made for a campaign I am running, which also may turn into a whole written world that I want to do. I'm not sure what kind of money I would want to pay, but I want to have the right to use the image for commercial purposes. The artist will have the right to exhibit the image as part of his or her  portfolio but not to exploit it for commercial gain.

I only have a crappy sketch I did for reference



(the dashed lines are border references I made for myself, would not like those included. The solid lines inside the continents are rivers and would like those included)

I would prefer the scale to be about 100 miles to one inch, which is about what I did the drawing at.

This would be the kind of style I was thinking, but I am open to a lot. 




Would like at least a semi-professional and would like to be able to use it comfortably digitally and printable. I'd like it to be able to fit on a regular piece of paper, so 11x8 would be preferable as well.

I can give more information as requested for the cities and towns I would like labeled and how each region would look. (Not sure how legible my sketch is for most people lol)

----------


## WaterWitchRPG

Hello,

My name is Valerie, I'm a watercolor cartographer and I'd love to work on your fantasy map.
Please take a look at my portfolio of world and region maps here.

If you like my style, feel free to contact me here or through mail at valeriyazhukova (at) hotmail (dot) com.

Kind regards

----------


## Sapiento

Hi,

I can make the map you need. Just check the links in my signature to get an idea of my skills. You contact me here or at contact (at) fantasy-map (dot) net

----------


## Kellerica

Hi there,

I would be interested in this project. You can take a look at my portfolio or my Deviantart gallery to get a sense of the kind of mapping work I have done in the past. 

If you like what you see, you can shoot me an email at *r.simila [at] kellerica.com*, and we can discuss things further. Hope to hear from you soon!

Cheers,
-Kell

----------


## Cédric H.

Hello there

I am interested in this project.

Have a look at my portfolio of fantasy maps and if you are inetrested send me an email at TheFantasyMapsForge@gmail.com

----------


## XploringMap

Hello

I am interested in your project. You can see my portfolio here.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Irb,

I'm a Scottish map-maker, and my portfolio is here: https://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/ - if my style suits I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## lepracauno

Hi!
This is interesting!
Check my portfolio here:
http://Www.andreaalemanno.com

----------


## TaniaGomesArt

Hello Irb

I would be very happy to help you with your map.
You can check my portfolio here

If you like the style of my maps, get in touch  :Smile:

----------


## Ifrix

Hey!
I would be interested in taking on this commission and help bring your world to life. 

My portfolio is available to view here. I have a wide variance and flexibility in styles so I could either match the requested style posted here or we could discuss something closer to a previous style of mine.
If you are interested, please contact me at ifirix [at] gmail [dot] com 

~ Ifrix

----------

